# Chevy Silverado Driver Ticketed for Towing 53-Foot-Long Trailer



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hmmmmmm . . . .  uhhhh at least he crossed his tow chains .....






https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a30296894/chevy-silverado-ticketed-towing-long-trailer/




*A driver in Canada was ticketed for towing a 53-foot-long trailer with a heavy-duty pickup.*
*The trailer was hitched to the truck via a pin system, which somehow worked.*
*As dangerous as this was, we couldn't help but be impressed by the Chevy Silverado's apparent capability to do it in the first place.*

*More at the link:  *https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a30296894/chevy-silverado-ticketed-towing-long-trailer/


----------



## Bannedjoe

I guess he must not have a tractor supply in his area, otherwise he might know that they make pintle hooks for towing receivers.


----------



## JimVT

was it loaded?


----------



## Bannedjoe

JimVT said:


> was it loaded?



The trailer may or may not have been.

The driver?
The jury is still out.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

must not have had any thing in the trailer because had it had 40 k in thje trailer there is no way they were going to stop it that trailer had air brakes so to tow it they were caged.


----------



## tiredretired

I'm just impressed a Government Motors "truck" could pull anything bigger than a garden cart.  

Just sayin'  :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## mla2ofus

If he ever had to stand on the brakes it would have been "wake up, leroy" time.  TR, what's the difference between a Ford and a golf ball? You can drive a golf ball a hundred yards, LOL!!
Mike


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

mla2ofus said:


> If he ever had to stand on the brakes it would have been "wake up, leroy" time. TR, what's the difference between a Ford and a golf ball? You can drive a golf ball a hundred yards, LOL!!
> Mike


that's good we could turn that one in to a Kristi joke.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Come to think of it, I've seen worse things going down the road.
Not only did some of them deserve a ticket, but probably some jail time too!

One comes to mind that I took a picture of that I can't find.
A guy had a pickup, pulling a fifth wheel, with a trailer behind that, and a boat being pulled behind the trailer.


----------



## tiredretired

mla2ofus said:


> If he ever had to stand on the brakes it would have been "wake up, leroy" time.  TR, what's the difference between a Ford and a golf ball? You can drive a golf ball a hundred yards, LOL!!
> Mike



Hey Mike, did you know the new GM pickups now come with a heated tailgate.  True story, so now when you have to push them in the winter, you can keep your hands warm.  :th_lmao:


----------

